# Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback



## Hochlandrind (28. November 2016)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

am Sonntag habe ich endlich die Angelprüfung absolviert :vik:

Nun war ich schon letzte Woche im Angelladen und wollte mich beraten lassen. Der Verkäufer kam mir aber genervt vor und das ganze Gespräch lief in die Richtung "Katze im Sack" kaufen. Und das alles andere als preiswert.
Nun war parallel der "Black Friday Sale" und ich Hornochse konnte es nicht abwarten bzw. war gierig und habe mir ohne groß nachzudenken eine Spinnrute + Rolle + ein paar Köder bestellt. 

Frage1:
Da ich den Blitzkauf im nachhinein hinterfrage, bitte ich euch um ein kurzes, ehrliches Statement, ob das Equipment zusammen funktioniert:
*Rute: Shimano Exage Spinning 24ML 2,40m 7-21g
**Rolle: SPRO Vinura 930FD

*Harmoniert das einigermaßen? Natürlich habe ich GuFis / Köder im passenden Grammbereich bestellt. Was für eine Schnur würdet ihr aufrollen? 

_____________________________

Frage 2: Die zweite (und eigentlich wichtigere) Angel soll für's Friedfischen sein. Idealerweise will ich diese lokal beim Händler beziehen, wenn es das Budget erlaubt. Könnt Ihr mir eine Art "Friedfisch-Allround"-Rute empfehlen? Ich wohne in einer Großstadt und habe derzeit kein Auto mehr, Transport dementsprechend kompliziert, ist der Unterschied zwischen Tele- und Steckangel wirklich so enorm (was das Angeln betrifft)?

Aus einem anderen Anfängerthread habe ich folgendes gelesen:



Andal schrieb:


> In Sachen Friedfischrute rate ich dir zu einer sog.  TwinTip Rute; zwei Ruten in einer. Sie hat zwei verschiedene Oberteile.  Eines zum Posenfischen und Grundangeln und eines mit auswechselbaren  Zitterspitzen fürs leichte Feedern, Methodfeedern und feines  Grundangeln.
> 
> https://www.kl-angelsport.de/greys-prodigy-txl-specialist-twin-tip-12-ft.html



Lohnt es sich als Anfänger gleich 125 Euro in eine Rute zu investieren?

Was für eine Rolle und was für eine Schnur passt zu einer Twin Tip Angel? Welche Größen? 
____________________________

Frage 3: Sollte jemand aus dem Raum Berlin hier mitlesen, nimmst Du mich (ab 2017) mal mit und gibst mir ne Einweisung am Wasser? Ich sorge dann für Verpflegung.
___________________________
Frage 4: (nicht ganz so ernst gemeint) Warum ist die Geräteauswahl komplizierter als der Angelschein :q:c??

Danke für die Geduld und Antworten.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Zu 2.....

Ich bin der Meinung, dass sich die 125,- € wohl rentieren. Das ist nicht eine Rute, sondern gleich mindestens zwei in einer, mit der du so ziemlich alles in Sachen Friedfisch abdecken kannst, wenn man mal von Großkarpfen absieht. 

In deinem Fall dürfte aber das Transportmaß vielleicht dagegen stehen. Wobei ich auch viel mit den Öffentlichen zum Angeln fahre - mich stört es nicht.

Als Anhaltspunkt für so eine Rute ist die Rollengröße 4000 zu nennen, eventuell in gleicher Größe eine Freilaufrolle.

Zu 4......

Bei der Prüfung musst du keine 100 Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Servus und herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard 

Hier meine Meinung zu deinen Fragen:


> Frage1:
> Harmoniert das einigermaßen? Natürlich habe ich GuFis / Köder im passenden Grammbereich bestellt. Was für eine Schnur würdet ihr aufrollen?



Die Rolle hättest du auch eine Nummer kleiner nehmen können, hätte vielleicht etwas besser zur Rute gepasst - aber seis drum. Nicht schlimm.

Als Schnur würde ich da eine 0,10er oder 0,12er Geflochtene aufspulen. 



> Frage 2:
> Lohnt es sich als Anfänger gleich 125 Euro in eine Rute zu investieren?
> 
> Was für eine Rolle und was für eine Schnur passt zu einer Twin Tip Angel? Welche Größen?



Twintip-Ruten sind von der Idee her genial, ich habe auch eine recht günstige hier rumliegen. Problem bei meiner: Als Posenrute ist sie mir zu wabbelig, und als Feederrute ist sie mir zu schwach. Ich fürchte also, wenn man eine gute Twintip nimmt, muss man ein bisschen was investieren. 

Wegen der Rolle: Wenn deine Spro eine Ersatzspule hat, mach da eine 0,25er - 0,30er Monoschnur drauf - dann kannst gleich die nehmen.  

Ansonsten passt hier 3000er oder 4000er Größe mit Kopfbremse, Freilauf kann - muss aber nicht. Eine Frage des Geschmacks  



> Frage 4: (nicht ganz so ernst gemeint) Warum ist die Geräteauswahl komplizierter als der Angelschein



Ja, die Geräteauswahl ist wirklich sehr schwierig - und genauso schwierig ist es auch was passendes zu empfehlen. Der Markt ist so riesig, dass niemand alle Ruten und Rollen gefischt hat 

Es ist aber auch so, dass das meiste Angelgerät auf dem Markt doch recht brauchbar ist - so richtige Griffe ins Klo macht man daher auch beim "Blitzkauf" eher selten 

P.S.
Ich hab als Jungangler eine einzige Rute + Rolle (3-teilige 3m Rute , 30-60g WG + 3000er Freilaufrolle mit 0,35er Mono Schnur) gehabt, mit der hab ich jahrelang auf alles geangelt was bei uns so rumgeschwommen ist. Karpfen, Aal, Hecht, Zander, Schleien, Brassen, Quappen, Barsche, Weißfische usw. 
Hat auch funktioniert - also man muss sich deswegen auch nicht verrückt machen


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

zu 1.
ich würde eine Spiderwire Stealth in 0,10 aufspulen. Interessant wäre noch wo du fischst und was du fangen willst?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Eine 21g Rute fürs Gufi Angeln|bigeyes


----------



## Andal (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Eine 21g Rute fürs Gufi Angeln|bigeyes



2-3 Zöller an 5-7 gr Jigs... da passt doch für Berliner Citybarsche.


----------



## Viktor1994 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Eine 21g Rute fürs Gufi Angeln|bigeyes



Welches WG nimmst du beim GuFi fischen?


----------



## Hochlandrind (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

@Andal,
Du hattest mich in dem anderen Thread quasi schon überzeugt. Ich habe noch keinen Ziel-Friedfisch, daher wäre eine Twin Top Rute ein toller Kompromiss. Was den Transport angeht, muss wohl eine gute Tasche her. 

@Franz_16 und DerBuhMan Servus und danke! 

Tja..., die Rollengröße war eines der Dinge, auf die ich beim "Blitzkauf" mehr oder weniger nicht beachtet habe.

Dann wird es eine 0,10er oder 0,12er Spiderwire Stealth, wenn ich die hier beim Händler finde. Ich hoffe ich bleibe anfangs nicht allzu oft hängen.
Ziel-Raubfisch ist wohl Barsch und Zander. 

Was das Gewässer angeht, kann ich Dir noch keine Antwort geben. Ich möchte vom kleinen über großen See, (Teltow-)Kanal und Fluss (Spree / Dahme) alles versuchen. Eine Vorliebe kommt bestimmt irgendwann von alleine. 

Franz, ich selbst habe mich auch nicht verrückt gemacht. Ich wurde systematisch verrückt als ich angefangen habe im Internet nach der Angelausrüstung zu suchen und im Geschäft vor gefühlt hunderten Metern vollgestopften bunt leuchtenden Regalen stand (Reizüberflutung) und dem Verkäufer erst mal klipp und klar einen bestimmten Zielfisch nennen sollte.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Viktor1994 schrieb:


> Welches WG nimmst du beim GuFi fischen?



50-60g für Zander un 80 -150 g für Hecht.


----------



## Hochlandrind (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Die GuFis sind zwischen 5-10 cm lang und wiegen 8-16 Gramm


----------



## Hochlandrind (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Hallo Tommi-Engel,



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> 50-60g für Zander un 80 -150 g für Hecht.



wenn ich im Thread auf "Zander" klicke und die Foren-Definition lese, steht etwas anderes:

Zander:
Köder: Kleine Köderfische, Gummifische, Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner.
Methode: Posenfischen mit Köderfisch, Spinnfischen.
Gerät: Zanderrute, Spinnrute mit Wg von entweder: 10-40Gr. für das  leichte "Gufieren" oder 20-60 Gr. für das spinnen mit großen GuFies in  Flüssen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi-Engel,
> wenn ich im Thread auf "Zander" klicke und die Foren-Definition lese, steht etwas anderes:.



Es wurde ja auch gefragt was ich nehme...:m


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> 50-60g für Zander un 80 -150 g für Hecht.


und was für Köpfe fischst du auf Zander?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> und was für Köpfe fischst du auf Zander?



Das hängt vom Gewässer ab.
Normal zwischen 14g und 30g


----------



## Hochlandrind (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Es wurde ja auch gefragt was ich nehme...:m



Stimmt#6

Aber was spricht gegen die 21g Rute? Ich will ja keine riesen Hechte fangen. Noch nicht :q


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> Stimmt#6
> 
> Aber was spricht gegen die 21g Rute? Ich will ja keine riesen Hechte fangen. Noch nicht :q



aus miener Sicht istz die Rute für deinen Fall erstmal nicht falsch.
Du musst wissen dass es wie bei Vielem auch bei Tackelfragen oft nicht die eine richtige Meinung gibt.
was du wirklich willst und brauchst weist du wahrscheinlich erst wenn du mal 15 verschiedene Rute gefischt hast.


Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das hängt vom Gewässer ab.
> Normal zwischen 14g und 30g


Das mache ich auch so aber warum nimmst du dann keine 10-40Gr. Rute?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> Stimmt#6
> 
> Aber was spricht gegen die 21g Rute? Ich will ja keine riesen Hechte fangen. Noch nicht :q



Wie Andal schon sagte, für Barsche mit Mini Gufis ist das schon O.K. Aber die 3000er Rolle ist dann doch etwas gross.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> @Andal,
> Du hattest mich in dem anderen Thread quasi schon überzeugt. Ich habe noch keinen Ziel-Friedfisch, daher wäre eine Twin Top Rute ein toller Kompromiss. Was den Transport angeht, muss wohl eine gute Tasche her.



Für den Transport kann ich dir so etwas empfehlen. Da kriegst du alles rein... Rute, Banksticks, Kescherstab, Nubrolly... alle langen Sachen eben und es passt auch noch in einen Linienbus. http://www.friedfischen.de/korum-rutenfutteral-fuer-5-ruten-rod-quiver.html

Hier noch eine kleine Lektüre, was man mit einer leichten Grundangel so alles anstellen kann: http://www.flussangler.com/Flussangler-com_Die_Grundangelfibel.pdf


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> Stimmt#6
> 
> Aber was spricht gegen die 21g Rute? Ich will ja keine riesen Hechte fangen. Noch nicht :q



Fürs leichte Spinnfischen passt das schon. 
Man wählt die Rute eigentlich so, dass das Gewicht das man werfen möchte, ungefähr in der Mitte der angegebenen Wurfgewichts-Range liegt. 

Wobei das halt auch wieder relativ ist, weil das Wurfgewicht auch nur ne Zahl ist die da drauf gedruckt ist. Manche Ruten fallen deutlich schwerer aus, andere hingegen nicht. 

Die Fischgröße, ist solange es keine Hindernisse gibt kein Problem. Ich hab im Auto auch immer eine sehr leichte Spinnrute liegen mit der ich so 5-7g Jigköpfe mit 5-11cm langen Gummifischen werfe. 

Wegen der Fischgröße brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, solange es keine großen Hindernisse gibt kriegt man die schon raus. 

Siehe:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmuJe_DDWaE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRQvvWcShyc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz6vBxx_b2k 

Alles mit besagter leichter Rute, kleiner Rolle und 0,10er Geflecht.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Eine 21gr. Rute ist und bleibt eine Forellen-Barsch Rute und nix anderes, auch wenn es versierte Angler schaffen , unter besten Bedingungen damit auch kapitale Hecte zu landen!
Wenn ich schon die naive Vorstellung des TS hier lese,"will ja keine Riesenhechte fangen",
als ob man darauf einen Einfluss hätte?
Besonders übel finde ich die Helden, welche mit solchem unterdimensioniertem Material gezielt auf  Hecht gehen, wobei die schwäche des Materials wohl noch für den besondern  Kick sorgen soll?
Die Steigerung solchen nicht waidgerechten Angelns, erfährt dann der große Sommerhecht 
welcher dann im warmen Wasser bis zur Unendlichkeit platt gedrillt wurde, um 
anschließend besonders "ehrenhaft" zum Sterben released zu werden!
Zum Hechtangeln bitte angemessenes Gerät benutzen, womit auch ein großer Fisch schnell und sicher zu landen ist und mit einer Barschrute gefälligst auch auf eben solche zu fischen.

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Moinsen Hochlandrind (geiler Nick btw - bzw sehr geile Tiere!)
Hast du dich schon ein wenig hier in der Umgebung schlau gemacht wo du fischen willst? Ich fische jetz seit ein paar Jahren in und um Berlin und es gibt hier recht vielfältige Gewässer die komplett unterschiedliche Anforderungen haben. 
Die Spree ist in der Stadt anders als draußen, anders als die Kanäle in und um B, komplett anders als die Bäche und Kleinstgewässer in Brandenburg und nochmal ganz anders als die ganzen großen und mittelgroßen Seen in und um B.
#h


----------



## Andal (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine 21gr. Rute ist und bleibt eine Forellen-Barsch Rute und nix anderes, auch wenn es versierte Angler schaffen , unter besten Bedingungen damit auch kapitale Hecte zu landen!
> Wenn ich schon die naive Vorstellung des TS hier lese,"will ja keine Riesenhechte fangen"



Denkt man diese Gedanken zu Ende, dürften wir nur noch mit Wallergerät ausrücken. Oder sollten wir eventuell doch einen Aluhut tragen?


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> Stimmt#6
> Aber was spricht gegen die 21g Rute? Ich will ja keine riesen Hechte fangen. Noch nicht :q



Stümmt !!!
Jejen die 21g Peitsche spricht für die Hauptstadt-Punks janüscht. Kiek in den Berliner Thread rin und da wirste feststellen, das neben den ausjemerkelten Flitzpiepen die so ab und zu mal an den Haken jehen 'n jezuppelter 35er schon den Bundesrat zu 'ner Sondersitzung zusammenkommen lässt.
Nebenbei jibbet noch ab und zu mal 'n spacken Zander oder im Sommer ooch mal 'n Rapfen oder 'n Aland welche Du mit der Peitsche allemal uff's Kreuze lejen kannst. Häschte sind eher Mangelware.
Na klar bestätijen Ausnahmen och immer die Rejel aber wenn da eventuell, vielleicht, möglicherweise mal 'ne Kanone einsteicht dann is eben Dein persönlichet Jeschick jefragt.
10g Köppe sind eh nur nötich wenn die olle Spree mal 'n bißchen Wasser aus der Lausitz kriegt. Ansonsten biste mit 5-7g Köppen besser bedient.
Hmmh, also die Leier kannste Dir eijentlich abschminken. Is sowohl für die Peitsche als ooch für die Berliner Rinnsale janz schön mächtig. Kriegst u.U. 'ne schicke Sehnenscheidenentzündung mit dem Teil.
Dit Doofe is immer, die Pimpfe fragen hier erst immer um Rat nach, wenn dit Kind schon in'n Brunnen jefallen is.|rolleyes
Kiek mal, ob Du für 'n schmalen Taler 'ne zweefünfer Shimpanso Exage, Sedona oder sowat in der Art schießen kannst. Jaja, Red Arc jeht ooch.:q
Und hör nich uff Tommi (mit i und nich mit Y :m) und Konsorten. Die waren bestimmt noch nich in der ,ääääääh, Hauptstadt angeln und wissen nich wie der Hase da looft.
Kleener Tip zum Ende..... Fang mal kleen an !!! So mit dreifünfer Kopytos an 5 Gramm Köppen und , jaaanz beliebt, 5cm Kackwürschte ( Reins Rockvibe Shads :q) sowie allet so um die 5 bis 7cm. Kleenvieh macht ooch Mist und von der evtl. höheren Bißfrequenz kriegste erstmal 'n Jefühl wie sich dit allet so anfühlt.
Ja und wenn dann tatsache mal wat größeret der Meinung is sich noch 'n kleenen Snack nebenbei einzupfeifen dann kannste mal erleben wie dit is, wenn Dir dit Adrenalin über die Unerlippe schwappt.:vik:
Also rinjehauen und nich jezittert !!!!
Ach so, wennste mitten in der City unterwejens bist, leg Dir mal noch 'n Seilkescher zu. Die Ufer sind manchmal janz schön hoch. |wavey:


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine 21gr. Rute ist und bleibt eine Forellen-Barsch Rute und nix anderes, auch wenn es versierte Angler schaffen , unter besten Bedingungen damit auch kapitale Hecte zu landen!
> ....



Ich halte 21 g für gezieltes Barschangeln schon für sehr schwer. Zumindest, wenn man keine großen Strömungsgeschwindigleiten zu gewärtigen hat.
Ich durfte mich im vergangenen Jahr an dem Forschungs-Barsch-Angeln da in der Uckermark beteiligen. Da wurde Gerät in etwa dieser Klasse gestellt. Mit Barsch war nicht viel los, den Tag, aber Hecht wurde auch gefangen. Von mir bis gut 80 cm. Das mag vielleicht nicht spektakulär-kapital sein, hat die Rute aber nicht vor Probleme gestellt. Nach gefühlten 1-2 min war dann Schluss und Keschern. Etwas später, im Noember 15, hatte ich an meiner 3-15 Penzill nen 60+-Rapfen - Das ging auch in 2-3 min über die Bühne, wen überhaupt. Ich bin bestimmt kein versierter Driller, ich glaube aber, dass man den Ruten ne ganze Menge zumuten kann.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Und hör nich uff Tommi (mit i und nich mit Y :m) und Konsorten. Die waren bestimmt noch nich in der ,ääääääh, Hauptstadt angeln und wissen nich wie der Hase da looft.
> y:



Da hast Du allerdings Recht.
Zumal ich zugeben muss, das ich für diese Kleinfischangelei kein Experte bin.|rolleyes
Wenn ich Barsche fange, sind das meintens Beifänge.:m
Oder ich angel mit Spinnerbaits gezielt auf Grossbarsche. Da hat dann meine Rute dann auch 40g


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Die 40-Gramm brauchste aber wegen des Drucks des Spinnerbaits und nicht wegen riesiger, kampfstarker Barsche ;-)))

Zum Barscheln mit kleinen Gufis und Spinnerleins hab ich auch ne 12 Gramm Rute, kleine Wobbler würden auch gehen, sind mir aber zu teuer (Schwabe halt) ....

Ne 21 Gramm - Rute ist so daneben nicht, vor allem wenn man mangels Tiefe bzw. Strömung eh leichte(re) Köpfe angeln kann/muss...

UND - (für alle Diskutanten):

*Das ist sein Erstgerät!!!!!!!!!*



Gerade auch Tommy sollte froh sein und wissen, *dass es dabei im Leben NIE NICHT bleiben wird *und der Neukollege in 5 - 10 Jahren nen Angelkeller haben wird, gegen den der Schuhschrank seiner Gattin dann eher puristisch ausnehmen wird (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, bei Anglern wie Frauen.)..


----------



## Andal (29. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

*Und er hat die Rute ja schon.* Also wird er auch damit angeln, was ja problemlos geht.


----------



## Hochlandrind (29. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Also, erst einmal vielen Dank für all das konstruktive Feedback, von Naivität bis gutem Zuspruch war ja alles dabei 



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Fürs leichte Spinnfischen passt das schon.
> Man wählt die Rute eigentlich so, dass das Gewicht das man werfen  möchte, ungefähr in der Mitte der angegebenen Wurfgewichts-Range liegt.
> 
> Wobei das halt auch wieder relativ ist, weil das Wurfgewicht auch nur ne  Zahl ist die da drauf gedruckt ist. Manche Ruten fallen deutlich  schwerer aus, andere hingegen nicht.
> ...



Danke für die Auskunft. Schönes Videos!



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine 21gr. Rute ist und bleibt eine  Forellen-Barsch Rute und nix anderes, auch wenn es versierte Angler  schaffen , unter besten Bedingungen damit auch kapitale Hecte zu landen!
> Wenn ich schon die naive Vorstellung des TS hier lese,"will ja keine Riesenhechte fangen",
> als ob man darauf einen Einfluss hätte?
> Besonders übel finde ich die Helden, welche mit solchem  unterdimensioniertem Material gezielt auf  Hecht gehen, wobei die  schwäche des Materials wohl noch für den besondern  Kick sorgen soll?
> ...



Kann es nicht immer passieren, dass ein großer Fisch auf unterdimensioniertes Material beisst? Mit der Argumentation nimmt man letztendlich doch jeder "kleineren" Rute die Legitimität. Es ist nunmal nicht meine Intention einen 90er Hecht oder gar Waller mit der Rute zu fischen. Da finde ich es wesentlich verantwortungsloser mit einem Komplettset für 35 Euro den gängigen Discountern gezielt auf große Fische zu angeln. Die Naivität will ich gar nicht abstreiten. Sie ist es auch, die mich dazu  bewegt hat hier noch einmal nachzuhaken 



Andal schrieb:


> Für den Transport kann ich dir so etwas empfehlen.  Da kriegst du alles rein... Rute, Banksticks, Kescherstab, Nubrolly...  alle langen Sachen eben und es passt auch noch in einen Linienbus. http://www.friedfischen.de/korum-rutenfutteral-fuer-5-ruten-rod-quiver.html
> 
> Hier noch eine kleine Lektüre, was man mit einer leichten Grundangel so alles anstellen kann: http://www.flussangler.com/Flussangler-com_Die_Grundangelfibel.pdf



Das Futteral sieht gut aus, kommt mir aber mit den Maßen: 100 x 35 x 15 cm etwas kurz vor? Vielleicht finde ich die Tasche ja irgendwo vor Ort und kann sie mal mir direkt ansehen. 
Die Grundangelfibel wird meine Wochenendlektüre, danke


----------



## Hochlandrind (29. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



daci7 schrieb:


> Moinsen Hochlandrind (geiler Nick btw - bzw sehr geile Tiere!)
> Hast du dich schon ein wenig hier in der Umgebung schlau gemacht wo du   fischen willst? Ich fische jetz seit ein paar Jahren in und um Berlin   und es gibt hier recht vielfältige Gewässer die komplett   unterschiedliche Anforderungen haben.
> Die Spree ist in der Stadt anders als draußen, anders als die Kanäle in   und um B, komplett anders als die Bäche und Kleinstgewässer in   Brandenburg und nochmal ganz anders als die ganzen großen und   mittelgroßen Seen in und um B.
> #h



Hi daci7 |wavey: ich mag die Tiere auch! 

Ich möchte einem Verein mit Mitgliedschaft im DAV beitreten. Was die  Gewässer angeht bin ich experimentierfreudig. Von kleinen Gewässern bis  großen Seen, (Teltow-)Kanal und Fluss (Spree /  Dahme) möchte ich alles  versuchen, wenn es die (Frei)Zeit zulässt. Ich wohne in Schöneberg und  damit leider relativ ungünstig was die Angelei angeht. 



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Stümmt !!!
> Jejen die 21g Peitsche spricht für die Hauptstadt-Punks janüscht. Kiek   in den Berliner Thread rin und da wirste feststellen, das neben den   ausjemerkelten Flitzpiepen die so ab und zu mal an den Haken jehen 'n   jezuppelter 35er schon den Bundesrat zu 'ner Sondersitzung   zusammenkommen lässt.
> Nebenbei jibbet noch ab und zu mal 'n spacken Zander oder im Sommer ooch   mal 'n Rapfen oder 'n Aland welche Du mit der Peitsche allemal uff's   Kreuze lejen kannst. Häschte sind eher Mangelware.
> Na klar bestätijen Ausnahmen och immer die Rejel aber wenn da eventuell,   vielleicht, möglicherweise mal 'ne Kanone einsteicht dann is eben Dein   persönlichet Jeschick jefragt.
> ...



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Ich nehme mir deine Worte zu Herzen! Die Leier werde ich wohl für die  Friedfischangel nutzen und mich mal nach einer kleineren umsehen. 
Was den Seilkescher angeht - ich wundere mich oft wieso Leute bspw am  Kupfergraben komplett ohne Kescher unterwegs sind. Wenn da mal was  großes zappeln sollte........
Rinjehaun!


----------



## Hochlandrind (29. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die 40-Gramm brauchste aber wegen des Drucks    des Spinnerbaits und nicht wegen riesiger, kampfstarker Barsche ;-)))
> 
> Zum Barscheln mit kleinen Gufis und Spinnerleins hab ich auch ne 12    Gramm Rute, kleine Wobbler würden auch gehen, sind mir aber zu teuer    (Schwabe halt) ....
> 
> ...



:m um ehrlich zu sein befürchte ich das auch. Oder ich habe dann keine Gattin (mehr)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> :m um ehrlich zu sein befürchte ich das auch. Oder ich habe dann keine Gattin (mehr)



Deswegen habe ich mir ja den Angelladen angeschafft. 
Da kriegt meine Frau ja gar nicht mit wenn ich mir neues Tackle zulege.:m


----------



## Andal (29. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> :m um ehrlich zu sein befürchte ich das auch. Oder ich habe dann keine Gattin (mehr)



Das wäre dann in der Konsequenz der ultimative Schritt zum "vollkommenen Angler"! :q:q:q


----------



## Der_rheinangler (30. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wäre dann in der Konsequenz der ultimative Schritt zum "vollkommenen Angler"! :q:q:q


  Wer nicht mindestens 1x geschieden ist, war nicht oft genug angeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Wer nicht mindestens 1x geschieden ist, war nicht oft genug angeln!


#6#6#6


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> Hi daci7 |wavey: ich mag die Tiere auch!
> 
> Ich möchte einem Verein mit Mitgliedschaft im DAV beitreten. Was die   Gewässer angeht bin ich experimentierfreudig. Von kleinen Gewässern bis   großen Seen, (Teltow-)Kanal und Fluss (Spree /  Dahme) möchte ich alles   versuchen, wenn es die (Frei)Zeit zulässt. Ich wohne in Schöneberg und   damit leider relativ ungünstig was die Angelei angeht.



Easy - ich bin früher immer mit der S1 runter zum Schlachtensee  gefahren. Ist bei Weitem nicht das günstigste Gewässer in B, aber immer  für einen Hecht oder Karpfen gut. Nur im Sommer sind die ganzen  Badegäste und Fußgänger manchmal recht nervig 
Im Gegensatz zu  Spree und Teltowkanal ist hier beim Spinnfischen eindeutig der Hecht  Zielfisch Nummer 1 - da würde ich dir ein wenig mehr Rückrat bei der  Spinnrute empfehlen - es sei denn du fischt vom Boot. |wavey:


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Wer nicht mindestens 1x geschieden ist, war nicht oft genug angeln!




Das ist richtig!

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jens76 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Hab erst nach der ersten Scheidung den Angelschein gemacht.
Für die nächste Scheidung soll der Grund ja schliesslich ein guter sein! |supergri


----------



## Andal (30. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Mit Frauen ist es eben so eine Sache, die man aber mit Angelgewässern vergleichen kann. Bei manchen reicht einem eine Tageskarte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



> Wer nicht mindestens 1x geschieden ist, war nicht oft genug angeln!


Das lässt sich vergleichsweise intelligenter lösen:

Wer oft genug angeln will, der heiratet erst gar nicht :q


----------



## Ines (30. November 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*



> Kann es nicht immer passieren, dass ein großer Fisch auf  unterdimensioniertes Material beisst? Mit der Argumentation nimmt man  letztendlich doch jeder "kleineren" Rute die Legitimität.



Das ist ein kluges Wort. Sehe ich genau so.

Und die Rute ist eine gute Rute, geeignet für kleine und (mittel-)große Fische.
Ich habe selbst eine Exage-Reiserute derselben Länge als Telerute - äußerst praktisch, robust, macht viel mit und hat mir schon die unterschiedlichsten Fische unterschiedlicher Größe beschert.
Die etwas zu groß geratene Rolle würde ich so lange fischen, bis Du Dir irgendwann noch mal eine etwas robustere Zweitrute zulegst, bis dahin wird es schon gehen.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Petri!#h


----------



## Schleie60 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Hi Berliner   Nimm den Spreewald mit dazu.,,  Lübben, Lehde, ect. Bin dort sehr viel angeln gegangen. .Guten Rutsch.|wavey:


----------



## Hochlandrind (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger: Bei Ausrüstung gierig zugeschlagen + Bitte um Feedback*

Hallo Schleie60, dir auch ein gesundes Neues! Ich klapper erst einmal die nahegelegenen Berliner Gewässer ab. Sollte ich mir in naher Zukunft wieder fahrbaren Untersatz anschaffen, wird es auch mit den Brandenburger Gewässern einfacher. Im Spreewald war ich zuletzt paddeln. Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass es dort paradiesisch zum angeln ist.


----------

